# [Battlefield 3] Anfänger- und Taktik-Thread



## Fiffi1984 (10. November 2011)

*[Battlefield 3] Anfänger- und Taktik-Thread*

Servus allerseits.

Da ein solcher Thread scheinbar noch nicht existiert, hier ist er.  Hier können alle Anfänger- und Taktikfragen diskutiert werden.

Mir persönlich fällt der Einstieg in das Spiel ziemlich schwer, daher mache ich mal den Anfang:

Erstens: Wie habt ihr die Jet- und Heli-Steuerung eingerichtet? Ich bin ein dermaßenes Opfer, das ist schon nicht mehr feierlich.  Ich komme einfach mit der Steuerung nicht zurecht, egal wie ich sie belege. Irgendwas mache ich falsch. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps?

Zweitens: Mit welcher Klasse habt ihr angefangen? Ich war bzw bin bei Cod ein passabler Sniper, deswegen wollte ich hier auch mal damit anfangen, aber klappt nicht. Mit dem Ding was man am Anfang hat muss man ja elend oft treffen, was bei der ansatzweise realistischen Ballistik der Horror ist. Wann bekommt man denn ein ordentliches Gewehr? Muss man dazu auch als Sniper spielen, oder reicht es wenn man mit den anderen KLassen Punkte sammelt und dann später auf Aufklärer "umsteigt"?


Hier liegt meines Erachtens nach auch ein Knackpunkt des Spiels. MW ist komplett unrealistisch, BF möchte teilweise realistisch sein. Das gelingt bei der Größe des Schlachtfeldes oder der Ballistik ja gut, aber die Kombination dieser Ballistik mit der geringen Schadenswirkung der Waffen ist schon hart.


----------



## Vordack (10. November 2011)

Ganz wichtig für den Anfänger finde ich folgende Sachen:

1. Immer langsam. Wenn man schnell ist ist man oft schneller Tod als man rülpsen kann. So lernt man auch die Karten bsser kennen.
2. Bei Conquest: Die Flaggen einnehmen. 100 Meter von der Flagge zu campen ist zwar gut für den K/D aber Kontraproduktiv für den Erfolg des Teams. Ein Sniper-Squad zur Unterstützung des Nahkampfsquads ist natürlich gerne gesehen.
3. Heilt und rezzt was das Zeug hält. Wiederbelebte Soldatensind doppelt gut für das Team. Der Tod wird der Punktzahl nicht angerechnet und der Soldat kann gleich weiterzocken. Ach ja, und es gibt gut Punke 
4. RPGler freuen sich IMMER über Munitionspakete. Andere Klassen natürlich auch 
5. Wenn ihr nicht Heli fliegen könnt, spielt die 2. Coop Mission öfter.
6. Versucht im Squad zu spielen. Ein Noob ist Frischfleich. 4 Noobs sind selbst für einen Könner meißtens schwer zu besiegen.

So, das muss erst mal reichen. 

edit: Gerade als Anfänger sollte man dran denken daß man sich ducken und kriechen kann.^^


----------



## Viper0201 (10. November 2011)

Also zu Erstens Ich habe bei der Steuerung nichts geändert. Zugegeben es ist zu Anfang nicht ganz einfach und den einzigen Tipp den ich dir geben kann ist statt der Maus die Pfeiltasten zu benutzen. Wenn du mal ein verfolgt werden solltest musst du darauf achten möglichts schnell aus dem Sichtfeld deines Verfolgers zu verschwinden. Bremse in Kurven stark ab um sie enger zu fliegen. Wenn du jemanden verfolgst geh vom Gas und versuch eine möglichts gleichbleibende Distanz zwischen dir und deinen Gegner zu behalten damit du nicht dauernd Lenken nur weil ein paar Manöver fliegt.

Zu Zweitens ich habe mit dem Sturmsoldaten angefangen aber Sniper spiel ich auch ab und zu mal. Dafür eignet sich nunmal nicht jede Map. Das anvisieren mit einer Sniper ist reine Gewöhnungssache und der Schaden ist absolut genug. In BF3 muss man eben den Kopf treffen reicht es nicht einfach nur den Unterleib zu streifen wie bei Cod. Die erst "richtige" Sniper ist die SV98 (13.000 Punkte als Aufklärer). Du bekommst neue Gewehre nur wenn du als Aufklärer spielst. Du kannst aber so lange die SV98 noch nicht hast deinen Soldaten mit z.B. der PP-2000 ausrüsten und damit die Punkte erspielen.


----------



## Vordack (10. November 2011)

Achso, Steuerung. Heli.  Benutze ein Gamepad, einfacher gehts dann nicht mehr (mit etwas Übung^^)


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

Ich spiele - recht erfolgreich - die Support-Klasse. 
Bin im Moment Stufe 13. 
Am besten bin ich aber im Panzer. 

Ja, das Wichtigste ist eigentlich echt: Denk an dein Team/Squad. Wenn du für das Team arbeitest und nicht nur für dein eigenes Punktekonto, dann hast du mehr Fun und die Punkte kommen dann auch von ganz alleine.

Ich kann also alle nur zum Teamplay (so gut es eben geht) aufrufen.


Mit dem Heli und den Jets komm ich auch nicht soooo gut klar. Spiele mit Maus+Tastatur. Es geht noch einigermaßen..also so ein paar Kills konnte ich schon abräumen. Aber allzu lange halte ich mich nie in der Luft. Früher oder später ballert mich einer aus dem Himmel. 

EDIT:
Und ansonsten ist mein Tipp: Vordacks Tipps beachten!


----------



## Zapped (10. November 2011)

Bezüglich Tipps der BF Reihe kann ich den Kanal von BattlefieldSquadplay empfehlen.

Der Ersteller gibt Tipps zum Allgemeinen Gameplay zu Battlefield 3 + Gameplayvideos zum Thema Teamwork (er hat auch Videos zu BF 2, BF2142 & Bad Company 2)


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. November 2011)

Ich bin in erster Linie Support, und Panzer sind mein Steckenpferd. Zu dritt (Fahrer, Gunner, Späher) ist ein Panzer eine enorme Bedrohung. Da macht man schon mal an die 10.000 Punkte in einer Runde - ohne die Boni mitzurechnen. Zudem hat der Support zwei der besten Waffen: Das SCAR und das G36. Heli fliege ich mit Maus, genau wie in BF2. Ist nur Gewohnheitssache. Natürlich muss man erst mal ein paar Upgrades freispielen - ohne IR-Flares bin ich am Anfang auch permanent aus dem Himmel geschossen worden. 
Wer mit mir zocken will, egal ob im Panzer, Heli oder auch Koop, möge sich im Battlelog melden


----------



## chbdiablo (10. November 2011)

Die grundlegen Tipps wurden ja schon genannt, wenn man da drauf achtet dann gibts noch eine Sachen: Üben üben üben. 
Gerade wenn man vorher nur COD oder andere Shooter gespielt hat, ist der Einstieg wahrscheinlich nicht so leicht wie für Leute, die bis vor 2 Wochen noch Bad Company 2 gespielt haben.
Ich spiele meistens mit einigen Freunden, dann hat macht nicht nur mehr Spaß sondern auch mehr Squadaction und Teamplay - und mehr Punkte.
Hier mal mein Battlelog: Battlelog / Sign in


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

Wow..du hast sogar schon ne Medaille. 

Bei mir sieht es noch nicht so vorzeigbar aus. Aber ne positive K/D-Rate und W/L-Rate hab ich auch.


----------



## Vordack (10. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber ne positive K/D-Rate und W/L-Rate hab ich auch.



Streber!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (10. November 2011)

Danke an alle, das ist ja schonmal sehr aufschlussreich. Bis vor einigen Tagen habe ich mich für einen überdurchschnittlichen Spieler gehalten. Bei CoD bin ich das auch. Bei BF sind die Reflexe natürlich auch noch da, aber die Mechanik ist ja eine ganz andere. Von daher fühle ich mich momentan eher unterdurchschnittlich. Ich würde gern mal mit euch zusammen zocken. Vielleicht könnten wir ja mal ein paar Stamm-Server hier sammeln?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (10. November 2011)

Nochmal zum Thema Schaden: Bei den automatischen Waffen mag der Schaden ausreichend sein, aber bei der ersten Sniperwaffe (und nur die kann ich bis jetzt beurteilen) ist der Schaden ein schlechter Witz. Drei bis fünf Körpertreffer sind teilweise nötig, und den Kopf zu treffen ist bei der Schlachtfeldgröße und den Entfernungen schon echt schwer.


----------



## FirstOne (10. November 2011)

Will ich auch mal zu Wort melden 
Die autosnipers verteilen eig recht gut schaden mit etwa 33% Schaden pro Treffer braucht man meisten 3 Körpertreffer oder 1 Kopftreffer was bei der autosniper nicht so schwierig ist. Eine andere Sache ist, dass man mit der Autosniper ziemlich gut den Feind "niederhalten" kann. Man kann seine Punkte als Sniper auch mit Flaggen erobern machen man muss eben nur mit der sniperklasse herumlaufen wie man seine Punkte bekommt ist ganz egal sofern man nicht in einem Fahrzeug sitzt. Falls nichts hilft die Autosnipers sind eig auch recht gut im Nahkampf. Ich würde die Autosnipers für die mittlere Distanz empfehlen.
Notfalls eben auf Grand Bazar oder Operation Metro mit der Shotgun als Sniper herumlaufen man bekommt ja trotzdem die Klassenpunkte wie bereits erwähnt.


----------



## Fraggerick (10. November 2011)

du gehst da falsch rann  was du spielen willst ist der sniper, der stunden lang im gebüsch hockt, alleine und verlassen (oder mit 25 anderen snipern ^^) und ein opfer auf 1000meter mit einer gezielten .50 in stücke schießt (die trefferwirkung in etwa hiermit vergleichbar: Rambo 4 (End Scene) - YouTube )

Sowas gibt es. zB in bf:bc2 oder im harten blutigen rl 

SO einen sniper gibt es aber in b3 nimmer.Ich zitiere mal kurz aus der wiki:

"Als Scharfschützen werden Soldaten bezeichnet, die durch selektiven, gezielten Schusswaffeneinsatz ihren Gefechtsauftrag, zumeist auf Entfernungen über 600 Meter, ausführen. *Unterschieden vom Scharfschützen wird der in die Infanteriegruppe eingebundene Zielfernrohrschütze, der mit einem Sturmgewehr oder einem Selbstladegewehr mit Zielfernrohr ausgestattet ist und bis 600 Meter kämpft*."

Und das ist in BF3 dein Part. Du bist teil des Squads, und gibst gezieltes feuer auf ziele, die so weit entfernt sind, das man sie gerade eben nicht mehr mit dem normalen sturmgewehr bekämpfen kann. vgl hier: Designated Marksman Rifle – Wikipedia und hier Dragunow-Scharfschützengewehr – Wikipedia (einleitung)

Wenn du dann mal die stärkeren kniften hast kannste auch einen auf lone-wolf machen...

Sonnst, spiel conquest, da bekommst du pro flagge (komplett) 400 punkte (glaub)... wenn du da fleißig bist und deinen sniper zB mit der schrotflinte ausstattest (sehr gute waffe im nahkampf  ) dann geht das schon


----------



## SimonFistrich (15. November 2011)

Hallo, finde den Thread super und hab ihn mal festgepinnt. 
Hier gibt's auch einen Tipps-Artikel zum Einstieg: http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3...-mehr-Spielspass-auf-dem-Schlachtfeld-853459/


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. November 2011)

Dann geb ich hier mal meine Panzertipps zum besten.

Tip1: Fahrt immer mit maximaler Besetzung. Im Idealfall sind das drei Leute: Fahrer, Gunner und Späher. Der Späher benutzt das CITV, ein 360° Rundumsichtgerät mit Infrarot. Er kann damit Fahrzeuge und Helis markieren, welche der Fahrer dann mit Hitzeraketen abschiessen kann, sofern er diese als Upgrade festgelegt hat.

Tip2: Der Fahrer bleibt immer im Panzer, die anderen beiden können aussteigen und gegebenenfalls den Tank reparieren, natürlich immer mit dem eigenen Fahrzeug als Deckung.

Tip3: Die Hauptaufgabe des Gunners ist es, feindliche Infanterie zu bekämpfen, die sich dem Panzer nähert. Raketenwerfer, aber auch C4 sind eine große Bedrohung. Leider gibt es immer wieder Gunner, welche die ganze Zeit auf Jets oder Helikopter feuern, wobei sie aber nur mäßigen Schaden anrichten. Für die Helis ist in erster Linie der Fahrer zuständig, siehe Tip1. Geübte Panzerfahrer können auch ihre Hauptkanone nutzen, um tieffliegende Helis aus dem Himmel zu fegen - das erfordert aber viel Übung.

Tip4: Versteckt euren Tank. Nutzt Gebäude und große Felsen als Deckung, denn auch Helis haben Hitzeraketen. Bleibt in Bewegung, um ein möglichst schweres Ziel abzugeben.

Tip5: Im Gefecht Tank vs Tank ist der erste Treffer sehr entscheident. Wenn *ihr* ihn landet, steigen eure Chancen stark, das Gefecht zu gewinnen. Trefft den Gegner möglichst von hinten oder an den Seiten, und wendet ihm *immer* eure Front entgegen. Wurde der Gegner entdeckt, versucht euch für euren ersten Schuss von hinten zu nähern. Benutzt die Hitzeraketen, um ihm einen zusätzlichen Schlag zu verpassen.

Tip6: *Spottet* und markiert jeden Gegner. Auch Infanterie. Der Feind, dessen Position man kennt, ist nur noch halb so gefährlich. Dies ist vor allem die Aufgabe des Spähers, der jeden Gegner durch sein Sichtgerät entdecken kann.

Tip7: Achtet auf Minen. Diese kleinen Bastarde sind noch schwerer zu entdecken, als in BF2. Wenn ihr unsicher seid, ob es eure oder generische Minen sind (der blaue Pfeil wird erst sichtbar, wenn man nahe dran ist), schiesst mit der Hauptkanone darauf. Dadurch werden die Minen zerstört und ihr bekommt sogar Punkte dafür. Minen sind im CITV ebenfalls gut sichtbar, falls ihr über Headset kommuniziert, soll der Späher davor warnen.

Tip8: Auch als Gunner und Späher kann man Punkte sammeln, denn man erhält Hilfspunkte, für jeden Kill den der Fahrer verübt. Auch der Späher erhält Punkte, wenn er Fahr-und Flugzeuge anvisiert hat. Die Zoomfunktion ist für den Gunner unerlässlich, um Infanterie besser entdecken und beschiessen zu können.

Tip9: Nutzt das Reactive Armor Upgrade als Fahrer, falls schon verfügbar. Es schützt euch zusätzlich etwas vor RPG-Feuer. Welche Upgrades ihr letzten Endes am sinnvollsten erachtet, muss eure Spielweise zeigen.

PS: Wer das CITV mal in Aktion sehen will, hab ein Video davon hochgeladen: BF3 CITV - YouTube

Viel Glück und vor allem: Viel Spass!

LL


----------



## FirstOne (19. November 2011)

Falls man aber mal alleine Panzer fahren muss empfehle ich:
1. Umgebungsscan (sehr wichtig) 
Zeigt Feinde auf der Minimap an falls diese in der nähe sind. Hilft eigentlich immer aber vor allem bei Flaggeneroberungen und kämpfen auf kurzer Distanz mit dem Panzer.
2. Thermalsicht
Dadurch kann man ziemlich gut Feinde sehen auch wenn diese weit weg sind und außerdem werden auch Mienen gehighlighted was seine Vorteile hat.
3. Kanistermunition
Ist wie ein großer Schrotaufsatz für den Panzer welcher ziemlich gut gegen Infanterie wirkt. Optional das kleine MG gegen die Infanterie.


----------



## Fraggerick (20. November 2011)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=false&gid=0

*gefunden hab und hoff das neu ist*

wenn stimmt, was da steht, dann sind (fast) alle waffen gleich stark. erst auf entfernung beginnen die unterschiede. mehr bums haben nur die 7,62 waffen, und nach aussage eines entwicklers sollen die etwas (im nahkampf) abgeschwächt werden.

achja: Der match lauf sorgt für eine gestrecktere flugbahn und MEHR ruckschlag... also, was man gerne sieht: griff, matchlauf und rotpunkt, das ist relativ sinnlos.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Juni 2012)

Da ich das Spiel günstig bekommen habe, hab ich jetzt doch auch mal angefangen BF3 Spielen. Gotteswillen bin ich schlecht xD 
Aber gut, dass es hier so schöne Tipps gibt. Gerade Panzerfahren macht tierisch Spaß


----------

